
This epic 81-megapixel moon photo was stacked from 50,000 images - evo_9
https://www.diyphotography.net/this-epic-81-megapixel-moon-photo-was-stacked-from-50000-images/
======
jamessb
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19190153](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19190153)

~~~
dang
Thanks!

